# Sometimes it Just Doesn't Go as Planned



## bulldurham




----------



## tirediron

Brilliant series!


----------



## DarkShadow

Awesome! I think he forgot the rule of gravity.


----------



## pjaye

What a great series of shots.


----------



## pjaye

DarkShadow said:


> Awesome! I think he forgot the rule of gravity.


----------



## annamaria

Simply awesome!


----------



## John Hunt

Very nice set!


----------



## jcdeboever

Wow!


----------



## zombiesniper

Awesome set.


----------



## baturn

Amazing captures!


----------



## baturn

DarkShadow said:


> Awesome! I think he forgot the rule of gravity.


Isn't gravity, like the "rule of thirds", really just a guide line?


----------



## weepete

Nice!


----------



## weepete

baturn said:


> Isn't gravity, like the "rule of thirds", really just a guide line?



Nope, thats why its a law and not a rule.


----------



## xDarek

Nice series 

Sent from my SM-G386F using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLibrarian

But you still get some good pics.


----------

